# AN ALTERNATE WINE STORAGE



## Waldo (Aug 20, 2005)

I have not built one of these yet and wanted some input from those who know as to whether it would work or not. My rendition of how it would look is far from perfect but I think you can get the concept ok. I think this will work great in a cellar or basement. My idea is to use 4" schedule 40 pvc pipe cut in appropriate lengths and then glued together to make a wine storag rack.


----------



## Joseph1 (Aug 20, 2005)

Waldo,<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

Last year I was looking for some ideas on do-it-yourself wine racks and found this: 

 [url]http://www.wineintro.com/products/racks/pvcrack/winerack.htm l[/url]


----------



## Waldo (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Joseph.....That would eliminate the need for glueing.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 20, 2005)

I would rather have a nice cedar 144 bottle rack to fit beside my bed, and another on the other side, and another at the other sideof the bedroom.


I don't ask for much.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 20, 2005)

Joseph...Very cool website. Thanks for the info. I would love to store wine, but I dont have a cellar. My house has no central anything, just ceiling fans. In the winter, parts of the house are cold, but in summer most of the house gets hot. I dont think at this time I can purchase a special wine chiller, unless they are extremely cheap. I guess, I would spend all summer making the wine and then spend all winter drinking it?? Any suggestions?


----------



## Hippie (Aug 21, 2005)

Just find the coolest area in the house and keep the wine there in the dark. Usually the NW corner of the house or in a NW bedroom closet.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds wonderful to me. That would mean my bedroom closet. But my wife just informed me that she wants no part of the winery in the closet. So, Now I have the option of doing an addition to the house that has a door that goes through the closet into the addition and make that my wine storage area? What do you think? Its not part of the closet, yet still in the NW part of the house.


----------



## kaizen (Sep 7, 2005)

I saw some wine coolers/frig at Home Depot for 99.00 holds 36 bottles. a cooler for 75 bottle was only 150.00


----------



## geocorn (Sep 8, 2005)

Home Depot and Lowe's definitely have the best prices on home cellars. That is why I do not sell them. I can't come close to competing with those two!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 8, 2005)

I will have to check out our Home Depot then George and see what they have to offer. Thanks


----------



## n5odj (Mar 20, 2006)

So far, I don't have my own house, but planning for the future....... The details are a bit sketchy, but it starts by digging a humongous hole in the ground. I wan't an old fashioned "root cellar", completely underground.


Robert


----------



## Danny (Jul 24, 2006)

Great idea for my storage area, which is our large bedroom walk-in closet on the north side of our house. Will fit nicely on the shelves.


My wife hasn't balked YET at the idea of making it the winery location --- but then, she doesn't recall the smell of fermenting fruit



. Who knows, she may like it.


----------

